# Stick Edger Suggestions/Help



## computeruser (Mar 30, 2013)

So I sold off my McLane edger last week and now I'm looking to purchase a stick edger. My preference would be for a 2-stroke machine, but I know that format is a dying breed these days. Local sales and support is almost exclusively Stihl, with a couple Echo dealers here and there. Most of my saws are Husqvarna/Dolmar, and I manage despite the lack of local dealer support, so I suppose I could manage with those brands (or Shindaiwa, or whatever) for an edger, too. This would be for "enthusiastic" homeowner use - myself and three other neighbors whose grass I cut, all of us on big corner lots. 

Any suggestions, recommendations, or experiences you could share on the topic would be appreciated.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2013)

Consider getting a "multi-tool" that allows different attachments for one powerhead. Although more expensive, you eventually save a ton of money by eliminating all the extra engines you don't really need. By the time you get a stick edger, a good string trimmer, perhaps a hedge trimmer...you have a lot of engines sitting around that don't get used that much. Buy a really good professional quality engine, and it will last even a very active homeowner for 15-20 years.

There are a lot of good brands that make this type of equipment. So far as I am aware, they all still make very powerful 2-cycle engines for the professional quality engines. Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna, and Maruyama come to mind. Shindaiwa has been bought out, so I don't consider them anymore. Even some of the Ryobi equipment is tolerable, although I would never buy them.

Maruyama is a rather obscure brand of equipment you might consider; they originated the multi-tool concept, and their quality and warranty are nearly unmatched. Also...they don't even seem to be considering anything but two cycle machines. It is the only brand of trimmers, edgers, or hedge trimmers I will buy.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 31, 2013)

I have used echo and stihl. Both are quality, of course, and highly recommended. If weight is an issue, echo makes a really light one, which is what I personnaly own. I use stihl trimmers, edgers, and blowers to do my church. You would be hard pressed to find anything better than stihl---equal to, yes, better than, no. I have also used the multi-tool in Craftsman. I liked it very much. It works good if you are the only one using it; but, if you have a son or neighbor who wants to help it is not going to happen with 1 power head. 

You really can't go wrong with any of the big 3 commercial grade equipment. I would go with whomever gives the best service and who has been around the longest. I bought a lot of Echo equipment from a relatively new dealer but the dealer closed his doors!!!! Now my closest echo dealer is about 40 miles away :bang:

Good luck. Post pics when you decide.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> ... You would be hard pressed to find anything better than stihl---equal to, yes, better than, no. I have also used the multi-tool in Craftsman. I liked it very much. It works good if you are the only one using it; but, if you have a son or neighbor who wants to help it is not going to happen with 1 power head.
> ...



I send out landscape maintenance crews all the time, for many years. I try to teach them to stage the work so that they finish together, each man on the crew keeping busy throughout.

Using a multi-tool doesn't seem to interfere with that plan. Big mower, small mower, string trimming, edging, blowing...there is no shortage of ways to keep additional helpers busy.

Regarding better than Stihl? Lots of different products are considerably better than Stihl's. They are pretty strong in chainsaws and blowers (professional models only), but I don't care for their trimmer products at all. Too expensive, and not as well made. Most are too heavy, too.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I agree, if I was starting from scratch I'd buy a high end multi-attachment system. Hindsight...

Anyone have experience with the 326-series Husqvarna edger? I assume it has the same power head as my 326-series hedge trimmer, and after uncrimping the muffler, removing the cat, opening up the outlet, etc, it runs well. Prior to that, it was a hard-starting, rough running dog of a machine with crap throttle response. Assuming the Husqvarna is ok, it wouldn't hurt to have two machines with the same power source.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 1, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> I send out landscape maintenance crews all the time, for many years. I try to teach them to stage the work so that they finish together, each man on the crew keeping busy throughout.
> 
> Using a multi-tool doesn't seem to interfere with that plan. Big mower, small mower, string trimming, edging, blowing...there is no shortage of ways to keep additional helpers busy.
> 
> Regarding better than Stihl? Lots of different products are considerably better than Stihl's. They are pretty strong in chainsaws and blowers (professional models only), but I don't care for their trimmer products at all. Too expensive, and not as well made. Most are too heavy, too.



Fair enough. I concede, you have much more experience than I. I have not used anything better than Stihl, when it comes to trimmers and edgers, but MY experience is limited. If you say there is better then who am I to disagree. I did say that you can't go wrong with any of the 3 big brands though (or even some other not so big brands); and, I haven't used all of them. Even though I haven't used all of them I wouldn't hesitate to purchase any of the major brands out there if I can get good service and don't have to travel too far for it. Unfortunately, where I am from there is one dealer, and it is Stihl.  Like I said my Echo dealer closed his doors, unfortunately. You are correct, Stihl can be heavy, especially if used for extended periods of time. I did say my personal echo edger was lighter. The OP wants 2-stroke. Aren't Stihl edgers 4-stroke mixers now anyway? You are correct, Stihl is overpriced. I would add that all of the big brands are overpriced, especially stihl. I did say I really liked my multi-tool. It worked well for me, was just pointing out the only possible draw back. If the OP gets done mowing his 3 neighbors yards, starts to trim, and his neighbors (or whomever) get home from work (or wherever) ready to help what is he going to do? I don't see how multiple people can trim, edge, and blow at the same time with one powerhead; but, I commend you for getting it done with your crew. I admire efficiency. Anyhow, have a good day.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2013)

Well...that is a lot to address all in one post. I'll give it a spin.

Regarding extra help. Blowing is generally done last, and all the blowers I have seen that mount on a multi-tool are too ineffective to consider unless you really don't want to spend any money on a good one. So that leaves something for the latecomer to do. The best hand held blowers I have found are the Stihl BG-85 blowers. _I buy those, even though I get dealer pricing on Maruyama products._

If you anticipate extra help, start the trimming first. This leaves mowing or finish the trimming for a late-comer. A skilled operator can trim in advance of mowing, and then it looks even better because the clippings from the trimmer get mulched by the mower. Some folks always trim first, although this mandates that the trimmer knows the equipment and property well enough to prevent skipped areas and return trips. 

If all the trimming and mowing is done, blower can chase the edger anywhere it is needed.

Regarding quality of tools: no one makes a better hedge trimmer than Maruyama. Bar none. They are so much better than anyone else's, you just can't believe it. More durable, better starting, ease of use, safety, and most important: quality of cut.

Backpack blowers: There are quite a few ferocious backpack blowers that are quite well made that compete with the Stihl Blowers for a whole lot less money with just as much wind. I'll give Stihl big points for having about the most wind with the least noise, however.

String trimmers: I already stated my preference (Maruyama), but I won't really criticize Echo, Shindaiwa, or Husqvarna trimmers in the professional quality versions. Maruyama used to have a dealer demonstration trick where they would take a brand new trimmer, put it on the showroom floor, and challenge the buyer to jump up and down on the shaft or the handles to attempt to hurt the trimmer. That's how tough they were! Sadly, they quit making the shafts out of aircraft tubing, and they are not quite as springy as they used to be. Still, more quality than any other brand I have found.

Kawasaki is making some pretty good machines at very competitive prices also, although I have not yet purchased any. Curiously, Maruyama has built string trimmers under the other guy's label at various times in the past. I had a Husqvarna string trimmer come into my shop once for repair, and it was absolutely identical to a Maruyama ML-23s except for the color of the paint and the decals. Few people know that one of the first professional trimmers available in the 1980's (Green Machine) was made by Shindaiwa, or so I have been told. Lesco trimmers were made by Echo. There have been a lot of rebranded machines over the years. 

I have met a lot of my competitors that are fond of the Stihl trimmers, but I have been mad at Stihl for many years based on my long past experience. I should probably let go of that bias, but I have never yet been mad at my current favorite. Better built, better warranty, simpler construction, and less expensive repair parts.

Regarding dealers: Husqvarna has a long history of burning out their dealers, and Echo has some tendencies to do that also. *This leaves Stihl as the reigning champion among servicing dealers*, although my closest dealer pretty much sucks. I only buy parts from them when I don't care if I wait a month for the part, and I always keep enough chainsaws around so that I never run out of running saws of any given saw size. That being said, I have twice as many repairs and problems with the Stihl saws as I do my XP series Husqvarnas. ...even though my favorite trimming saw is the renowned 200t. I have 4 of them!


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 1, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Well...that is a lot to address all in one post. I'll give it a spin.
> 
> Regarding extra help. Blowing is generally done last, and all the blowers I have seen that mount on a multi-tool are too ineffective to consider unless you really don't want to spend any money on a good one. So that leaves something for the latecomer to do. The best hand held blowers I have found are the Stihl BG-85 blowers. _I buy those, even though I get dealer pricing on Maruyama products._
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to share so much information. I wish there were more choices where I live. Maruyama, kawasaki, Redmax, Jonsered, and Shindaiwa have never been an option where I live. The Echo/Husqvarna dealer closed a few months ago. I wonder what the thread starter decided????


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2013)

He likes his Husqy. He'll get another.

The edger that he referred to looked like it had a replaceable steel cover on the bottom of the gear case. If so, that is the best feature I have seen on an edger. All other brands that I have seen put the aluminum gear case at risk of grinding off on curb lines when the wheel is adjusted poorly or the edger blade wears down.

My guys do that to my edgers all the time. Even my favorite Maruyama is subject to that problem, so I'm guessing the Husqy model is a pretty fine machine.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, we'll see what kind of deal we can swing on the Husqvarna and if we can get a good deal on one, I'll probably at least give it a try. We have no good local dealers for Husqvarna, but that's never stopped me. My current Echo SRM260 trimmer and BR420/BG85 blower setup is fine, so going the route of a combi-unit is probably unnecessary, though it is annoying to have so danged many engines to tend to.

The suggestions about work sequencing and technique are very valid. I never understood professional folks who cut first and trim second, leaving long pieces of grass on top of their freshly mowed areas. Any skilled operator can (or should) be able to duplicate the height of the mower's cut and figure out the arc the mower can turn, and then be able to trim the parts the mower can't get to before the mower gets there. Having to go back for missed stuff would not be acceptable, from a profit standpoint for the business or from a self-respect standpoint on the part of the worker! When I did lawns and snow removal back in my youth, it was a point of pride to avoid wasted effort, or driving over the same spot twice, or leaving a tire swirl mark when doing a turn, or blowing snow back into an area you just cleared.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2013)

computeruser said:


> ... My current Echo SRM260 trimmer and BR420/BG85 blower setup is fine, so going the route of a combi-unit is probably unnecessary, though it is annoying to have so danged many engines to tend to.
> ...



That is a fine approach until you start wanting things like high quality hedge trimmers, power brooms, mini-tillers, or perhaps a chainsaw-on-a-stick. _THEN_ you start wishing you had just gone with the multi-tool purchase. Also, a muti-tool edger makes a damn fine string trimmer for when your first (and only) unit goes to the shop for repairs, or your "occasional helper" needs to help string trim while you are trimming too. The trimmer and edger attachments are pretty cheap.

I mostly use the multi-tools as swappable powerheads for the different trimmers, the far less used edger, and as a hedge trimmer with vastly improved reach. When you are shearing a big hedge, it is sure a lot better than waving a handheld unit all over the place trying to keep a level cut. You get a lot more reach with a hedge-trimmer-on-a-stick than any other kind of machine. The units that have angled heads are particularly nice for tall bushes. When you price a multi-tool hedge trimmer attachment (except Ryobi), _be prepared for sticker shock._ They are generally higher $ than an entire string trimmer or edger. 

I only occasionally use our mini-tiller (also a rather pricey attachment), although it does an essential job when needed. The blower attachments are useless except for homeowner use. They just don't put out that much air, although they do a nice job of giving directional control close to the ground.

Last thought on multi-tool equipment: I go through more engines than I should. My guys lose air filters, they run over the equipment with trucks and mowers on the trailer. Lastly, we work the hell out of those machines. Much of my business involves industrial weed control, brush clearing, and weed abatement. Example: we mow a severe hill about 3-4 times per year with our brush cutters. A little over an acre, we charge $450 to cut it, and those trimmers are running HARD all day long. We routinely run a 12" brush blade in addition to a manual feed string head carrying .150 or larger string.
When we finally destroy/break/burn up an engine, replacing the power unit is cheaper than buying a whole new trimmer, and I actually save money by recycling the attachments.

I like the multi-tools, but I'll admit they are not for everybody.


----------

